# wood framing end wall on a steel building



## jackofnotrades (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a metal building that I need to wood frame in an end wall with a garage door. This is the first time I have worked with a wood to metal type of construction. Do I just use sheet metal screws to attach the wood to the metal shell? Would it be easier to build the wall on the ground and stand it in place?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post a picture standing in front of it so we can see what shape it is?
I would try and set the wall just inside of the of the roof so there's an overhang so water will not run down that wall.
It would be idea if you could get another set of bows so the wall could be directly attached to that thicker metal.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

jackofnotrades said:


> I have a metal building that I need to wood frame in an end wall with (for?) a garage door.


Like a Quonset hut?



> Do I just use sheet metal screws to attach the wood to the metal shell?


I'm gonna say no. You'll something far more substantial to attach to the steel framing (think welders) which in turn can have wood nailers attached to.



> Would it be easier to build the wall on the ground and stand it in place?


Usually so... but before you do that make sure you have something to nail that wall to.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

why use wood at all?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.theshedcompany.com.au/resources/glossary/girts.html


----------



## jackofnotrades (Feb 25, 2012)

*wood framing end wall*

Its like a quonset but with straight walls and rounded edges of a gable roof. It is a US Buildings garage made of galvaluminum.


----------



## Mary Cheeney (Oct 12, 2014)

jackofnnotrades - did you get an answer on how to build your end wall on you buidling? I'm looking for the same answer and I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Use anchors or tapcons to attach the bottom plate to the slab and attach the top plate to the gable end truss.Then just screw the metal into the wood framing.
This is if I'm understanding your post correctly.Pics would help .


----------

